

Encryption, Public Safety, and “Going Dark” - maxerickson
http://www.lawfareblog.com/encryption-public-safety-and-going-dark

======
trebor
Point 3 is highly debatable—people have always (since the invention of the
cipher) had ways to secure their physical assets with ciphers, languages, etc.
Self-incriminating testimony is protected against by the Fifth Amendment, and
as far as I know, there was never a law use a compromised cipher. The argument
Comey makes is absurd.

Further, the FBI has always been in need of oversight—or have we forgotten
history already?

